# Short Biography of Augustine



## bookslover (Apr 23, 2009)

For those who are interested, I think the best short biography of Augustine, the early church father, can be found in the publication of his _On the City of God Against the Pagans_ to be found in the _Loeb Classical Library_ series.

The _Loeb_ series published Augustine's _magnum opus_ in seven volumes (1957-1972). At the beginning of volume 1 (published in 1957), there is a very well-written and extremely informative biography, written by George E. McCracken, the translator for volume 1. McCracken was Professor of Classics at Drake University in Des Moines, Iowa, and he really does a first-rate job in this 82-page biography.

Any decent-sized library should have copies of the _Loeb_ series. You can also go to the website (Loeb Classical Library) to read up on the series itself (the first volume was published in 1912).

It's good reading!


----------

